# Louisiana Breeders



## Humbug (Sep 25, 2007)

Does anyone know any breeders in Louisiana? I am already aware of Divine Maltese but I am looking for any other breeders in this area. I know of two others. One is in Hammond, LA named Tees Maltese. Another is in Jeanerette, LA named Southern Silks. Does anyone have any information about either of these breeders?

Sincerely,

Paula
Trixie's Mommy


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

The American Maltese Assoc. is the place to start. They have a list of breeders that are members by state. They only list Divine and Les E'te' Maltese in LA. I know Divine is excellent, but have never heard of Les E'te'. Never heard of any you mentioned. If I were you I would thoroughly investigate anything not a member of AMA. Hopefully someone here has heard of those you listed. 
P.S.
I just looked at Southern Silks website. I would not consider anyone who advertises "tinies". Smaller than standard Maltese do 'happen' sometimes, but reputable breeders do not 'advertise' them, they try to breed to Standard which is over 4 lbs. to 7 lbs. as adult.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

where in louisiana are u located and how far are u considering traveling and what is your price range. of those 3 divine is the only one i would recommend....but u can always get one from a reputable breeder that ships which is what i did.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> where in louisiana are u located and how far are u considering traveling and what is your price range. of those 3 divine is the only one i would recommend....but u can always get one from a reputable breeder that ships which is what i did.[/B]


ditto


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=446181
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh.. double ditto.


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> Does anyone know any breeders in Louisiana? I am already aware of Divine Maltese but I am looking for any other breeders in this area. I know of two others. One is in Hammond, LA named Tees Maltese. Another is in Jeanerette, LA named Southern Silks. Does anyone have any information about either of these breeders?
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> ...


When I was looking for a Maltese in Louisiana Divine was the only reputable breeder in the area that I found, so I ended up getting one from a breeder on SM that lives in a different state and I'm so glad I did  Most of the breeders I found in Louisiana were breeding several breeds or just didn't seem to care much about where their babies went. One breeder that I got from the Maltese Only forum breeder directory I purchased, well...she was pretty rude and quick to get off the phone. I'm very happy with Eros' breeder though she's always there to answer questions or just listen to me brag a little :innocent: As for Eros he's very smart, healthy, and handsome...just what I wanted! Good luck!

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I also go out of state. I've had pups shipped with no problem from excellent breeders.


----------



## Humbug (Sep 25, 2007)

> The American Maltese Assoc. is the place to start. They have a list of breeders that are members by state. They only list Divine and Les E'te' Maltese in LA. I know Divine is excellent, but have never heard of Les E'te'. Never heard of any you mentioned. If I were you I would thoroughly investigate anything not a member of AMA. Hopefully someone here has heard of those you listed.
> P.S.
> I just looked at Southern Silks website. I would not consider anyone who advertises "tinies". Smaller than standard Maltese do 'happen' sometimes, but reputable breeders do not 'advertise' them, they try to breed to Standard which is over 4 lbs. to 7 lbs. as adult.[/B]



I have a list from AMA and also bought a list from Maltese Only. My mom spoke to Margaret Badger with Les E'te' Maltese and she has not been breeding due to Hurricane Katrina. She isn't sure she will be breeding in the future either. There are 3 other breeders besides Divine Maltese listed on the list from Maltese Only which I have not contacted yet.


----------



## Humbug (Sep 25, 2007)

Since nearly everyone asked this I'm not quoting anyone.

My price range is around $1500. I live in Denham Springs (South LA). I am willing to go as far as a couple of hours drive away. I am not sure about shipping a dog. I am not a good flyer myself (otherwise I would possibly even be willing to fly short distances to find a breeder out of state) which is probably why I don't like the idea of shipping a dog.

I have another question dealing with price. Does anyone know why male maltese are less expensive than females? If they were being sold without a limited AKC registration and not requiring you to get them spayed or neutered I could understand a female being sold at a higher cost due to breeding. Anyone have any knowledge on this?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Since nearly everyone asked this I'm not quoting anyone.
> 
> My price range is around $1500. I live in Denham Springs (South LA). I am willing to go as far as a couple of hours drive away. I am not sure about shipping a dog. I am not a good flyer myself (otherwise I would possibly even be willing to fly short distances to find a breeder out of state) which is probably why I don't like the idea of shipping a dog.
> 
> I have another question dealing with price. Does anyone know why male maltese are less expensive than females? If they were being sold without a limited AKC registration and not requiring you to get them spayed or neutered I could understand a female being sold at a higher cost due to breeding. Anyone have any knowledge on this?[/B]


From what I understand males are less expensive because a breeder needs less males. A breeder only needs one or maybe two studs to mate with several females. Because a good breeder only breeds their females a very few times in the dog's lifetime, she/he needs many more females than males. Also, some breeders impregnate their females with studs from other breeders. So, I guess Econ 101 plays in here with supply and demand. 

You should be able to find a nice male for $1,500 or maybe just a little more. The list from MO is just a list of names. These breeders have not been "certified" in any way. I believe if a breeder is discovered to be a BYB or mill, then they are removed from the list but that is done after the fact. You're much better off going by recommendations from people here on SM or the AMA list.


----------



## Humbug (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Kallie. That actually explains a lot about the MO list. I just did a little searching on the internet on one of the people on their list and found classified ads where they were selling their puppies because they had too many!

One other on the MO list I think I have actually heard of and found a little information about prior Champions. Does anyone know the name Vivian Brownlee?

Thanks to everyone for their help and comments!!!


----------

